# Help nissan Navara cutting out??



## Vicky (Jul 25, 2013)

Can anyone give me any help with the problem I'm currently having with my Navara? 
After it starts up it cuts out and once you get going it can cut out at anytime usually slowing for a junction- also fuel light dips to empty when there's plenty of fuel in it? 
thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Year? Engine? If the low fuel warning light is coming on when it shouldn't, it's likely a bad low fuel warning sensor, located on the sending unit in the tank. If the fuel gauge needle is going to empty, it is likely the fuel sending unit, itself, in the tank.


----------



## Vicky (Jul 25, 2013)

It's 2008 D40 DCI adventurer, thank for your help, now just gotta get it sorted


----------



## joycerodgridue (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad you know your problem now, sorting it out won't take long.


----------



## Vicky (Jul 25, 2013)

Got part on order, having to use a local mechanic- couldn't be seen in the nissan garage till September!!!
Fingers crossed it'll be the problem


----------



## GiseleLentine (Jul 25, 2013)

Whatever you do..get it done with the Nissan..cause their engines are pretty different from others..so i think you might not wanna anything go wrong.


----------



## Vicky (Jul 25, 2013)

*New fuel sending unit*

New part hasn't worked?? Any other ideas - help


----------

